# Hoping to transfer to AMR in San Diego...



## medbro (Jan 13, 2011)

I currently work for AMR in Sacramento.  I am moving to San Diego in 6 months and hoping to transfer.  Does anyone know if priority is given to transfers? What would starting pay be for a transfer? I have 9 years experience as a medic with AMR.  24 hr shifts? Stations? Does Rural Metro hire Medics? Appreciate any and all feedback.


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 13, 2011)

I would strongly suggest transferring to AMR Riverside (hemet division). pay is much higher than SD and you will have a larger scope and respect. with 9 years at AMR you will keep your seniority and will beable to bid any shift you want. further more the commute to Temecula or san jac valley is 20-30 min if you are in north SD and only 1 hour if you are in south SD.


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 13, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> I would strongly suggest transferring to AMR Riverside (hemet division). pay is much higher than SD and you will have a larger scope and respect. with 9 years at AMR you will keep your seniority and will beable to bid any shift you want. further more the commute to Temecula or san jac valley is 20-30 min if you are in north SD and only 1 hour if you are in south SD.



Negative on the bid seniority in Hemet. You keep your AMR seniority for pay but bid status is by division hire date, you can try to work this out with management, but I know you will not get 9 years of bid seniority.We have several open medic shifts right now but like a hundred PT'ers in line. That being said, ask around and you will find that in the IE, Hemet has a great rep and I will say is a fantastic place to work. I am from SD and I went to Bakersfield prior to Hemet instead and turned down AMR SD due to the things I heard about them.

Edit: We have at least 3 medics now who live in SD and commute, it's not too bad, esp. if you are in N. County


----------



## Fish (Jan 13, 2011)

medbro said:


> I currently work for AMR in Sacramento.  I am moving to San Diego in 6 months and hoping to transfer.  Does anyone know if priority is given to transfers? What would starting pay be for a transfer? I have 9 years experience as a medic with AMR.  24 hr shifts? Stations? Does Rural Metro hire Medics? Appreciate any and all feedback.



Don't transfer to SD, protocols are an insult and so is the pay. Go to Riverside County.


----------



## glock30 (Jan 25, 2011)

AMR-SD is dual medics due to RFP requirements. 11 units are 24hrs on a kelly schedule and 2 are 12hrs. There are also 3 units working in the rual East County. I have no comments on managment since I do not know who is reading this.

AMR-SD do hire medics right off the bat unless you are waiting for certs or if there are no open positions. We do have former RM employees working as medics at AMR-SD.

If you are a current AMR employee, I suggest you read AMR-SD CBA from Nemsausa.org. There should be a section regarding transferring employees.


----------



## somePerson (Jan 27, 2011)

I would stay away. I went to school in SD, and did ride alongs for medic school there, and know a lot of people that work for AMR-SD as medics; they all say it's just miserable and horrid.


----------

